# Big trouble fleshing duck for mount HELP!



## wolfdog101

hey Iv have been working on a widgen drake and I cant seem to get all the fat of with out terring a hole in it with the wire weel techniqe. I tryed it with out a drill by just srcaping it lightly across the skin going with the direction of the fethers and it still ripped holes in it :******: so i have been slowly scraping an scissoring the fat off.any suggestions? anything will be greatly appreciated thanks


----------



## Rick Acker

If you are not very experienced on the wire wheel, a Widgeon can be very challenging. Most puddlers have very thin skin, expecially in the flank area. It's like working with wet toliet paper. PRACTICE is all I can say. Proper fleshing is a must and that means removing as much fat as possible, otherwise your bird will be a dripping pile of grease.
You have the right idea, remove as much fat as possible with a scissor to break the membrane that holds the fat. That will make it easier to flesh on the wheel.
I would start practicing on a diver duck or two until you get more comfortable. They have much stronger skin! 
Good luck!


----------



## wolfdog101

thanks a bunch,should i rub it with borax to help free the fat from the skin?


----------



## Rick Acker

No, that will only dry out your skin more, causing more trouble!


----------



## wolfdog101

so only use the borak AFTER I completely flesh it?


----------



## Rick Acker

Yep!


----------



## wolfdog101

thanks


----------

